# Your thoughts on bike carriers



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi all
Still researching the purchase of our first motorhome.
We're pretty much decided now on the Auto Sleepers Warwick Duo.
What thoughts do you have on the usual Fiamma bike rack, which seems the most commonly available.
We like the option of adding a box should it become necessary, wich the Fiamma allows.
Do they obscure the light clusters on the back of the Peugeot Boxer/Ducato/Citroen?
Any problems with their use?
Do they affect ferry prices, given that they take the vehicle slightly over 6 meters?
Your advice is appreciated.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

If you get the type that mount high on the door you are probably ok on ferries.
Personally I prefer a tow hitch mount I'm not keen on having to much weight hung on the doors.
We don't use a Fiamma bike rack so cant comment on them particularly ours is a Pendal Engineering one which I like


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a towbar and use a Thule ball hitch carrier - absolutely excellent. Easy to put bikes on and take off again and is very solid.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


I have used Fiamma Bike Racks on my last three Autosleepers, and they are an excellent rack, very stable, and high enough not to require a lightboard.


Andy


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I went off the rear mounted one because it was a struggle lifting the bikes that high.I now have a tow ball mounted one and i find it a lot better.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have the Fiamma on the van and agree lifting is har work and they stop the rear window being opened but do not obscure the lights even with 3 bikes on. It will add to ferry length but not too much.

We have the Thule for the back of the car and agree it is excellent - soild and easily loaded so given the choice we would probably go for that (Fiamma was already fitted).

The Thule one can also be removed easily and bikes put inside for ferry if need to keep length down.

Do not bother with Fiamma bike cover - it is very difficult to get on and totally obscures rear view through (if you have one). But might be OK on lower Thule rack.

Just some thoughts.

Dave


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We had a Fiamma rack on our door when we purchased the van. but now use a thule rack mounted on the tow bar.










This gives us room for a back box as well as a carrier for our electric bikes (as in the picture) or the mountain bikes.

The space between the bikes is filled with our chairs, Driveaway awning and waste water tank (when carried).


----------

